# Wow!



## KmH (Apr 24, 2015)

Pop that clutch!

What happens when a locomotive does a burnout?

I wonder what the wheel looked like and what kind of locomotive!


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Apr 25, 2015)

HA! now That is one heck of a rail pot-hole ...

I can see the color change on the melted area. man that had some heat to it !


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 25, 2015)

CSX and CN track inspectors be like Good to go.


----------

